# Inidan PCC from USA



## vidya (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi all 

I am originally from India and staying in USA for about 18 months. 
So I understand that I need to get PCC from both India and USA. 

For getting PCC from India, I checked the Indian Consulate website and also called the consulate number. On phone, I got a recorded message. My dilemma is that the information on website and given on phone do not match 

Now I am confused what is the actual process. Will try calling the consulate again and hope this time I will get to talk to some person. 

Also in the meantime, how do I get my passport notarized. I checked around and came to know that the notary can only notarize my signature but cannot notarize documents. 

Please can give some information about these issues. 

Thanks in advance
Vidya


----------



## vidya (Oct 26, 2012)

Any suggestions???


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

vidya said:


> Any suggestions???


Hi
I'm in a similar situation and trying to figure out things...As far as the notary thing goes you can go to any UPS store.

They have notary stamps and forms similar to :
http://www.corpconnect.com/Images/products/att_medium.jpg

They will ask you to fill in the form and will certify that the copies are of the originals. Just ask them to stamp the photocopy also. Will set you back by about $5/signature

Lately, I have been going to Bank of America to get all the photocopies notarized. The best part is that they don't charge anything if you have an account but they are a bit grumpy!

Still searching on the PCC front...


----------



## vidya (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi limonic316

Thanks a lot for your reply. 

I got my documents notarized at AAA. If you are member at AAA, they don't charge anything for notary. I have account with US bank, and they do not notarize passport. (thats the info I got on phone) If you are submitting application in person at consulate, then notary is not required. 

As I could not get any concrete information, I visited the Indian consulate. Even though it means 8 hrs drive one-way 

For getting my PCC, I went to Indian Consulate in Chicago. Since I stay in *Minnesota*, I come under the jurisdiction of *Chicago*. They process the PCC in 2 stages. In first stage we need to submit the documents and *USD 20 fees 
*
I submitted the following documents along with fees of USD 20 -
- First five pages of passport
- Last 2 pages of passport 
- Passport page with visa 
- Address proof in US (I submitted drivers license, but I guess lease document or electric bill will also do) 

Then, the consulate will get the required clearance from respective passport office and call you. The consulate is not saying anything regarding, how long will it take to get the clearance. 

Once we get the call from consulate, the stage 2 begins. We have to visit consulate with original passport. Submit the passport between 9am - 12:30pm and collect it the same day between 3:30pm - 5:00pm 
In second stage, we need to pay around USD 23. 

This is the process followed at Indian Consulate Chicago, i am not sure what is the process at other consulates. I would recommend, please find the consulate for your state and visit personally, if possible. 

Alternatively, u can even send all the documents by post. Original passport is not required in stage 1. But I personally feel, visiting in person is better. We have all the documents in hand, if something is missing the person at counter can tell me immediately and I can fix it. No chance of losing the application in mail. As far as my experience, people at consulate are co-operative and patient. 

My stage 1 is over ...now i am waiting eagerly for call from consulate. Then once again I will personally go to Chicago .....8 hrs drive one-way :boxing: and another 8 hrs back. 

I hope this information helps

Thanks and regards
Vidya


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks so much. I am also looking for similar info.
I am in LA from past 9 months & unfortunately there is Indian embassy only in SFO.

I also tried calling consulate multiple times but in vein.
Going to SFO personally with all docs is very tough for me as I am here on business assignment & can't really get a single day off. 

Will the sending docs to consulate though UPS be a good idea?


----------



## vrushalipavan (Jan 30, 2014)

*Confused*

Hello! Vidya, I was wondering if you got your PCC?, if yes how long did it take.
I just sent in my documents as stated in ur post, to the Indian consulate at Chicago yesterday by mail and just wanted an estimate timeline.
Also would appreciate if you have the extension number for the personnel at the PCC desk or any other contact numbers for the consulate which may help. The number on their website goes to an automated system and cannot get through to anybody who can reply to my queries.
Was also wondering if they gave you a receipt for the payment that you made, as the fact that I have applied for a PCC can at least help me get an extension date for the processing of my. Canadian PR.

Would really appreciate your help on this matter,

Thanks,
Dr. Vrushali









vidya said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am originally from India and staying in USA for about 18 months.
> So I understand that I need to get PCC from both India and USA.
> ...


----------



## nextgoal (Dec 27, 2013)

vrushalipavan said:


> Hello! Vidya, I was wondering if you got your PCC?, if yes how long did it take.
> I just sent in my documents as stated in ur post, to the Indian consulate at Chicago yesterday by mail and just wanted an estimate timeline.
> Also would appreciate if you have the extension number for the personnel at the PCC desk or any other contact numbers for the consulate which may help. The number on their website goes to an automated system and cannot get through to anybody who can reply to my queries.
> Was also wondering if they gave you a receipt for the payment that you made, as the fact that I have applied for a PCC can at least help me get an extension date for the processing of my. Canadian PR.
> ...


Hi Vrushali,

The Chicago consulate is pretty fast in giving PCC. You should be receiving your pcc in a span of 7 to 10 working days . 

Below are my timelines for India PCC from Chicago consulate

28-Dec-2013 : Sent all docs to Chicago consulate
01-Jan-2014 : Got a call from Consulate , but i missed it . When i called back , it connected me to automated system
03-Jan-2014 : Got a call from Consulate . A lady spoke to me and told me that i missed a 20$ payment . She asked me what is my RPO (Regional Passport Office in India) and which country i need this PCC for
04-Jan-2014 : I sent a cashier's check and a note with the details she asked
09-Jan-2014 : My mail reached them
16-Jan-2014 : Consulate mailed my PCC 
20-Jan-2014 : I received the mail

Hope this helps!

Best Regards,


----------



## vrushalipavan (Jan 30, 2014)

*Thank you so much*

Thank you so much, the consulate received my docs today and they called me to let me know that they would call me by next week to let me know when they can mail my PCC, hopefully it will go as smoothly for me as well.

I really appreciate you getting back to me and helping me out,

Thanks,
Dr. Vrushali



nextgoal said:


> Hi Vrushali,
> 
> The Chicago consulate is pretty fast in giving PCC. You should be receiving your pcc in a span of 7 to 10 working days .
> 
> ...


----------



## divsat (Jan 24, 2014)

vrushalipavan said:


> Thank you so much, the consulate received my docs today and they called me to let me know that they would call me by next week to let me know when they can mail my PCC, hopefully it will go as smoothly for me as well.
> 
> I really appreciate you getting back to me and helping me out,
> 
> ...


Hi,

I hope someone can help me out. Am planning to apply for PCC through Houston Embassy as am in Texas. 
My passport is issued in Houston. So the fees I will be paying is 25 + 3 $.
Where as my wife passport is issued in India. As per CGI Houston, they haven't mentioned any separate charges. Where as in CGI Atlanta and DC they have mentioned different charges for different place of issue. Like 45$ for passport issued other than the specified location. 

Can anyone who had applied for PCC throw some light on this pls.

Also my passport has my wife name on it. Where as my wife's passport is not been updated. Will it be an issue for getting PCC ?

TIA !!


----------



## vrushalipavan (Jan 30, 2014)

*Houston PCC*

I hope someone can help me out. Am planning to apply for PCC through Houston Embassy as am in Texas. 
My passport is issued in Houston. So the fees I will be paying is 25 + 3 $.
Where as my wife passport is issued in India. As per CGI Houston, they haven't mentioned any separate charges. Where as in CGI Atlanta and DC they have mentioned different charges for different place of issue. Like 45$ for passport issued other than the specified location. 

Can anyone who had applied for PCC throw some light on this pls.

Also my passport has my wife name on it. Where as my wife's passport is not been updated. Will it be an issue for getting PCC ?

TIA !![/QUOTE]



divsat said:


> Hi,
> My passport was issued in India so have paid the 45+3$ fee at Chicago and they are processing my application. Since the PCC is issued to each applicant, your wife not having your name in her passport makes no difference, although it just depends on what you finally need the PCC for. If you need the PCC for PR purposes your wife's passport will have to be updated before processing the PR. Regards,
> Dr. Vrushali


----------



## nextgoal (Dec 27, 2013)

divsat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope someone can help me out. Am planning to apply for PCC through Houston Embassy as am in Texas.
> My passport is issued in Houston. So the fees I will be paying is 25 + 3 $.
> ...


Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) : Consulate General of India Houston Texas, USA (Official website)

Looks like the fee is consistent $25+$3 , irrespective of where the passport is issued . That's a good thing . 

In case the website is not up to date , the consulate people will call you and ask to send additional fee . 

Best Regards
MV


----------



## divsat (Jan 24, 2014)

vrushalipavan said:


> I hope someone can help me out. Am planning to apply for PCC through Houston Embassy as am in Texas.
> My passport is issued in Houston. So the fees I will be paying is 25 + 3 $.
> Where as my wife passport is issued in India. As per CGI Houston, they haven't mentioned any separate charges. Where as in CGI Atlanta and DC they have mentioned different charges for different place of issue. Like 45$ for passport issued other than the specified location.
> 
> ...





divsat said:


> Hi,
> My passport was issued in India so have paid the 45+3$ fee at Chicago and they are processing my application. Since the PCC is issued to each applicant, your wife not having your name in her passport makes no difference, although it just depends on what you finally need the PCC for. If you need the PCC for PR purposes your wife's passport will have to be updated before processing the PR. Regards,
> Dr. Vrushali


Thank you so much.. just one more question..
Once i send my original passport to the consulate, what proof should i keep regarding my passport. Will a color copy of the passport give enough evidence in the absence of original passport or should i keep a certified copy ? Please share your experience.

Thanks


----------



## divsat (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi,

For applying PCC through mail do we need to send 1 set of notarized copy of passport,address proof and us visa copy or is it has to be 2 set. The indianembassy.org says 2 set of notarized document in the miscellaneous section. But the PCC section didn't talk about number of copies. Folks who have got PCC in US can you please guide if i had sent 1 copy or 2 copies.

Thanks in advance


----------



## nextgoal (Dec 27, 2013)

divsat said:


> Hi,
> 
> For applying PCC through mail do we need to send 1 set of notarized copy of passport,address proof and us visa copy or is it has to be 2 set. The indianembassy.org says 2 set of notarized document in the miscellaneous section. But the PCC section didn't talk about number of copies. Folks who have got PCC in US can you please guide if i had sent 1 copy or 2 copies.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi,

I have recently applied and got pcc from Chicago consulate . The info in the chicago website is very clear

Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) If Indian Passport issued by other Authorities :: Consulate General of India, Chicago

Which consulate are you applying for pcc?

Best Regards,


----------



## divsat (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi

We are applying to Houston Consulate. 

Thanks


----------



## nextgoal (Dec 27, 2013)

divsat said:


> Hi
> 
> We are applying to Houston Consulate.
> 
> Thanks


I see a different set of info for Houston consulate and think iam not of much help in this . May be some other expats in this forum could help.

I have sent everything in mail to Chicago consulate and sent one set of notarized documents.

Best Regards,


----------



## divsat (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks nextgoal

Anybody applied to Houston Consulate please help.

Thanks


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Dont know why different Indian consulates have different procedures, we got our Indian PCC from CGI NYC, I went there with application form and passport, and they just handed the PCC to me within one hour. Although its mentioned on their website that they dont provide same day service anymore, and it will take 5 business days. You never know for sure what their requirement is even if its mentioned on their webpage. Just call them and ask.


----------



## divsat (Jan 24, 2014)

I sent my documents to Houston consulate.. just a heads up to others who are planning to get Indian PCC from USA.. just send the required documents and the specified amount of money.. for Houston embassy, no matter where your passport is issued, the fees is 25 + 3 $... hoping my PCC would come soon...


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

divsat said:


> I sent my documents to Houston consulate.. just a heads up to others who are planning to get Indian PCC from USA.. just send the required documents and the specified amount of money.. for Houston embassy, no matter where your passport is issued, the fees is 25 + 3 $... hoping my PCC would come soon...


Hi,

I'm getting my wife's and mine PCC done from Houston. Is it ok to both our documents in one envelope with a money order of $56 or I'll have to send both separately?


----------



## sunny48844 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi Expats.. Need your urgent help.
I am in US and need to apply Indian PCC From Houston Consulate for Australian PR. It would be highly appreciable if you can answer below doubts:
1. My wife is on H4 visa in US and she is not working here. What should I write in "Profession and Business Address" in Misc Form?
2. There is another field in Misc Form "Country for which police clearance is applied for"... What should I write here - India or Australia ?
3. As I understood, I need to send 3 cashier checks per person ($25- PCC Fee, $3- ICWF Fee, $20- Return mail). Will all these be in favour of "Consulate General of India"?
4. As, I need PCC for me and my wife, Can I send all docs in one envelope or Do I need to send 2 envelopes?
5. As stated, I need to send my original passport to Houston. Will I get my passport back with PCC results or earlier? 

Requesting to share your experience and knowledge.


----------

